# Cryptocoryne albida spathe



## Chuukus (Sep 24, 2009)

I just bought this plant 3 weeks ago. The first few days it started melting, I was suprised to see this spathe 2 days ago.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

a little shock got the plant all exited! lol congrats!!! is a great looking flower


----------



## Chuukus (Sep 24, 2009)

ddavila06 said:


> a little shock got the plant all exited! lol congrats!!! is a great looking flower


Yeah I thought that could be why it flowered this is the first time it has happened to me. Most crypts just melt when I first get them.

Thanks!


----------



## ferchu22 (Oct 27, 2007)

Great Chuukus!! Nice spathe. Could you please share you culture info?
Thanks! Regards,


----------



## 954baby (Feb 8, 2008)

Sweet one of my favorites, mine always turn out much smaller then that. This one is huuuuge!


----------



## Chuukus (Sep 24, 2009)

ferchu22 said:


> Great Chuukus!! Nice spathe. Could you please share you culture info?
> Thanks! Regards,


Ferchu thank you! Light is 2x40watt T8s 12 hrs a day. Soil is a mixture 25% aquasoil 25% azoo plant grower bed and 50% beech leaf litter. Im mixing about a quarter tsp of miracle grow in pure rain water PH 4.5


----------



## Chuukus (Sep 24, 2009)

954baby said:


> Sweet one of my favorites, mine always turn out much smaller then that. This one is huuuuge!


Thats a nice plant and spathe! Im slowly loosing the long leaves and shorter leaves are coming in. Crytps never stop suprising me, You have some nice compact growth! You are using sunlight am I correct?


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Mine have not bloomed in the 3 years I have had them. Congratulations, it is very nice.


----------



## Chuukus (Sep 24, 2009)

Khamul1of9 said:


> Mine have not bloomed in the 3 years I have had them. Congratulations, it is very nice.


Thanks but I cant take much credit, I bought this plant from AaronT. He did an amazing job growing this plant. If you ever have extra money when hes selling plants I suggest you take advantage. Hes a great seller and shipper!

Wow 3 years and no spathe? Can we please see a picture of this plant?


----------



## 954baby (Feb 8, 2008)

Chuukus said:


> Thats a nice plant and spathe! Im slowly loosing the long leaves and shorter leaves are coming in. Crytps never stop suprising me, You have some nice compact growth! You are using sunlight am I correct?


Yea, I grow outdoors in Florida, I live 3 miles from Florida Aquatic. I have really good luck with almost every crypt. Last year was my first year in the hobby and I learned the hard way about growing outside. I had not taken proper precautions and the temperatures reached 95-100 degrees in my setups and I got a lot of melt. I lost nearly all my C. albida, C. usteriana x Crypt. walkeri, C. undulata, C. backetti. I had 2 plantlets survive of each and they are thriving now that my temperatures are low. I lost all of the following: longicauda 'brown and green', C. bangkaensis 'bangkak giant' , C. elliptica, C. cordata 'Rosanervig' , a few species of C. minima, and maybe 1 or 2 others i'm forgetting. But I kept good records of when it all happened so I know when to take action this year. Luckily I didn't have as many crypts as I do now.


----------



## Chuukus (Sep 24, 2009)

954baby said:


> Yea, I grow outdoors in Florida, I live 3 miles from Florida Aquatic. I have really good luck with almost every crypt. Last year was my first year in the hobby and I learned the hard way about growing outside. I had not taken proper precautions and the temperatures reached 95-100 degrees in my setups and I got a lot of melt. I lost nearly all my C. albida, C. usteriana x Crypt. walkeri, C. undulata, C. backetti. I had 2 plantlets survive of each and they are thriving now that my temperatures are low. I lost all of the following: longicauda 'brown and green', C. bangkaensis 'bangkak giant' , C. elliptica, C. cordata 'Rosanervig' , a few species of C. minima, and maybe 1 or 2 others i'm forgetting. But I kept good records of when it all happened so I know when to take action this year. Luckily I didn't have as many crypts as I do now.


Im sorry to hear that you lost all those plants. I plan to grow outside starting this spring I bought a 12' x 32' greenhouse this year. I have moved it three times already because the temp got too high where it was. When it was in full sun the temperature was almost 160 degrees with the door shut in the afternoon. I think I have it in the right spot now the most inportant thing ive learned is to use a shade cloth and I have a blower on a thermostat so when the temp reaches 85 degrees the blower comes on and changes the air inside.

I hope you have good luck this summer. From the looks of your plants your definetly doing something right!


----------

